# Delivery to a boarded up abandoned house



## BananaPeppers (Aug 3, 2017)

So my first day with Amazon Flex, and I had a delivery to an obvious abandoned, boarded up vacant house with mile high weeds. I called support to tell them, and they put it in their notes and told me to return the 2 packages to the warehouse, which I did. BUT, if I would have known this was going to add an extra 20 miles to my day, I would have just delivered them anyway and be done with it, even knowing I was probably contributing to some sort of fraud. I was close to home at end of shift, but this return caused me to have to backtrack almost 20 miles. And, I was over by an hour and of course they arent going to pay me for my time. Kind of thinking this job is just not worth it. Opinions?


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

All you can do is hope these kinds of situations don't happen often. I've gotten delivery to businesses on Sunday which were obviously closed so I had no choice but to return the packages to WH which adds unnecessary mileage. It only happened once or twice during my 6 months working for Amazon though so I think it's extremely rare. Most of the times, I never had to work the full hours scheduled for the block and got to go home early.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

BananaPeppers said:


> So my first day with Amazon Flex, and I had a delivery to an obvious abandoned, boarded up vacant house with mile high weeds. I called support to tell them, and they put it in their notes and told me to return the 2 packages to the warehouse, which I did. BUT, if I would have known this was going to add an extra 20 miles to my day, I would have just delivered them anyway and be done with it, even knowing I was probably contributing to some sort of fraud. I was close to home at end of shift, but this return caused me to have to backtrack almost 20 miles. And, I was over by an hour and of course they arent going to pay me for my time. Kind of thinking this job is just not worth it. Opinions?


crooks Using hot credit cards so they need the pakage to go to a vacant house! Ding ! Ding!


----------



## BananaPeppers (Aug 3, 2017)

May I ask what the more 'seasoned' drivers would do in this situation?


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

BananaPeppers said:


> May I ask what the more 'seasoned' drivers would do in this situation?


Over by an hour?! Something else definitely had to happen during your block to make you go over an hour even with a return. Regarding the abandon house, double check the address with google cause sometimes their gps is off. Also check with the customer by calling them.

In the future...factor in return time into the block. Never work over the time you're contracted for!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Call customer through app, no answer. Mark NSL and move on.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BananaPeppers said:


> So my first day with Amazon Flex, and I had a delivery to an obvious abandoned, boarded up vacant house with mile high weeds. I called support to tell them, and they put it in their notes and told me to return the 2 packages to the warehouse, which I did. BUT, if I would have known this was going to add an extra 20 miles to my day, I would have just delivered them anyway and be done with it, even knowing I was probably contributing to some sort of fraud. I was close to home at end of shift, but this return caused me to have to backtrack almost 20 miles. And, I was over by an hour and of course they arent going to pay me for my time. Kind of thinking this job is just not worth it. Opinions?


Probably stolen credit card or illegal substance.


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Call customer through app, no answer. Mark NSL and move on.


And after a few times of doing this...he will get expectation emails. Call support too.



tohunt4me said:


> Probably stolen credit card or illegal substance.


Illegal substances on Amazon?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

x4me2 said:


> And after a few times of doing this...he will get expectation emails. Call support too.
> 
> Illegal substances on Amazon?


The Federal govt. Logs purchases of certain over the counter medicines used in the manufacture of back pack lab meth.
After they burn up all their friends and relatives to make the purchases they will order online anywhere.
Probably a stolen card.
Or an unauthorized use fraud where the cardholder declares after the fact that they didnt make the purchases to avoid charges.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

x4me2 said:


> And after a few times of doing this...he will get expectation emails. Call support too.


I doubt the need to call support at all in this situation.

One time I had several packages being delivered to a house that was exposed to the street and no place to leave. These packages were going to the same address but had different spellings of the customer name and and variants of the address with unit numbers and without. Each of the packages had a different phone number listed and even one with an incomplete number. I called support to explain the situation. I've already told support that I tried calling one of the numbers, but was told to wait while he tried them all. Waste of my time. In the end, packages went back to the warehouse. The moral of the story is support is pretty much useless.


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> I doubt the need to call support at all in this situation.


Of course he needs to. Let's say the GEO location was acting haywire and he wasn't at the correct address...and he marks as no where safe to leave. The customer would be contacting amazon and he would have an email within the next day. It happens....the app has improved but I remember one time the app navigated me to a destination for 15th St &___ but when the app said I arrived I was at 5th &__. The GEO location showed I was at the correct location too. I googled the address and when I got to the correct spot...Amazon's geo marker was no where near me. I had to call support for them to override the delivery



oicu812 said:


> Waste of my time. In the end, packages went back to the warehouse. The moral of the story is support is pretty much useless.


Complete waste of time and it's a redundant policy that Amazon has for us to call customer --> then support if no answer. However, you will be sent customer expectation emails if you have delivery attempts were you fail to contact support after unsuccessful attempts to reach the customer. Too many will get you deactivated.

I hate doing it too and I know I come off annoyed to Apu when he places me on hold to call the customer after my unsuccessful knocks, rings, and calls.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

x4me2 said:


> it's a redundant policy that Amazon has for us to call customer --> then support if no answer. However, you will be sent customer expectation emails if you have delivery attempts were you fail to contact support after unsuccessful attempts to reach the customer. Too many will get you deactivated.


Pure conjecture. There is no policy in place to contact support if the customer was unreachable. I've delivered probably over 10,000 packages and I've gotten one expectation email for not contacting the customer and none for not contacting support.


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Pure conjecture. There is no policy in place to contact support if the customer was unreachable. I've delivered probably over 10,000 packages and I've gotten one expectation email for not contacting the customer and none for not contacting support.


If I had the email(s) still I would paste it here. I don't anymore. I have no reason to make up shit over this gig. I wouldn't do something if I was told it wasn't required. I've done this for a year also....I'm no amateur at it either.

If a customer says they weren't contacted (even though its logged) or no one knocked.....those customer expectation emails do go out if support isn't contacted. Amazon policy sides with the customer.

****I just reviewed the videos on the Flex website......I only *deliver logistics*. It seems for Prime Now you're supposed to call Support when a customer is unreachable. So the support team has caused that issue in my delivery area. I received more than one email too regarding not calling support after an attempted delivery (unable to reach customer).


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

x4me2 said:


> t I remember one time the app navigated me to a destination for 15th St &___ but when the app said I arrived I was at 5th &__. The GEO location showed I was at the correct location too. I googled the address and when I got to the correct spot...Amazon's geo marker was no where near me. I had to call support for them to override the delivery


Uh why didn't you use the "I've arrived but my GPS isn't working" in the app? That's what it's for.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

As far as Ive been aware, as long as you try to contact customer, there's no need to call support. I've never once gotten any emails about anything where I've marked something undeliverable after calling first (except on the day it wasn't letting me call, which perhaps proves my point even MORE).


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

x4me2 said:


> If a customer says they weren't contacted (even though its logged) or no one knocked.....those customer expectation emails do go out if support isn't contacted. Amazon policy sides with the customer.


Those emails will go out whether or not support is contacted when the customer complains.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

BananaPeppers said:


> So my first day with Amazon Flex, and I had a delivery to an obvious abandoned, boarded up vacant house with mile high weeds. I called support to tell them, and they put it in their notes and told me to return the 2 packages to the warehouse, which I did. BUT, if I would have known this was going to add an extra 20 miles to my day, I would have just delivered them anyway and be done with it, even knowing I was probably contributing to some sort of fraud. I was close to home at end of shift, but this return caused me to have to backtrack almost 20 miles. And, I was over by an hour and of course they arent going to pay me for my time. Kind of thinking this job is just not worth it. Opinions?


When I did Flex I didn't like it. For a start, the warehouse was a shambles - they would keep drivers waiting outside for up to 90 minutes after the block started, then expect drivers to do a full block's deliveries. Also:

- Total chaos inside the warehouse, with the warehouse drones directing cars to load up at the exit door thereby blocking the exit for drivers who had already loaded up, creating further delays.
- Some warehouse drones have a Napoleon complex; little people who think they are the bosses of drivers
- Very difficult to get blocks because of all the people using bots to get blocks
- Being told to deliver packages after 9pm and then getting the "customer expectations/late delivery" emails scolding you for delivering late
- Package overload - 4 hours worth of work handed out in exchange for 3 hours' pay

Not worth it for me. I got fired for missing a few blocks but by that time I'd pretty much given up on it anyway so it didn't matter to me.


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

jester121 said:


> "I've arrived but my GPS isn't working"


Reason being is the geo marker was no where near. I tried but it was grayed out and your had to call support. The GEO marker in the app was posted at 5th &___ and the pin was dropped that I arrived but when it was not the correct address shown in the app. Each time I restarted the 'start travel' it showed 5th as the destination even though 15th was. When I used google and place the address in and showed up to the correct address the geo marker was no where near me....the "gps isnt working" option was not able to be use due to it. Support had to manually override the delivery due to it.



oicu812 said:


> Those emails will go out whether or not support is contacted when the customer complains.


So Amazon has the ability to read a customer's mind?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Never run into that particular "feature" -- and I get the screwed up pin market pretty regularly. The "GPS Not working" thing has always worked for me.


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Never run into that particular "feature" -- and I get the screwed up pin market pretty regularly. The "GPS Not working" thing has always worked for me.


It won't work if the 'marker/pin' is a few blocks away from were the delivery is supposed to be. It's not a feature....its their app. This happen when I used the android version prior to the iPhone app.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Those emails will go out whether or not support is contacted when the customer complains.


This is true. Even if you contact both the customer and the support, if the customer complains, you'll a nice email from the great Flex program.

Honestly, support is worthless. What do they actually do for you? NOTHING.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

x4me2 said:


> So Amazon has the ability to read a customer's mind?


Wtf are you talking about now? Much of those emails are automated. For the length of time you've been doing flex, you can be very naive about how some of these things work with Amazon.


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

Apparently you don't. I stated when customer complains it triggers those emails. You replied that they come whether or not the customer complains.

If a customer states they weren't called (when you did) or the delivery wasn't attempted...the emails are sent.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

x4me2 said:


> Apparently you don't. I stated when customer complains it triggers those emails. You replied that they come whether or not the customer complains.
> 
> If a customer states they weren't called (when you did) or the delivery wasn't attempted...the emails are sent.


Apparently you also have reading comprehension problems. Go back and read it again.


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Apparently you also have reading comprehension problems. Go back and read it again.


Well my apologies...I was going through this thread during the middle of the night.

Well ever since I was advised by Support to contact them after unanswered calls to customers.....those emails have ceased. So it seems to work in my case.


----------



## BananaPeppers (Aug 3, 2017)

So on my 2nd 3hr block I worked for Amazon, (11-2), I finished at 3:45. That's another 1hr and 45 minutes of my donated time. Not to mention wear and tear on my car. Someone asked what is taking me so long? How about having to deliver in one of those mega huge apartment complexes, with very bad signage...had 2 different complexes, 12 packages....total of 44 packages. Took me forever...then the app wasnt working and i had to wait so support can manually put them as delivered. And...this was clear out in the NW part of town. Not enjoying working for free.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Go to the leasing office and get a map. Circle each stop on the map.
Also ask the leasing office if they will take it -- they might.

Been doing three hour blocks in Vegas since beginning of December and exactly ONCE did I go over three full hours (though it hit right at three maybe three more times)


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Once the OP does a few more blocks and read the stickied thread, the OP will learn to get a hang of this gig or quit. There's more than a few posts on how to deal with mega apartment complexes.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

why did you go back to the warehouse if your block was ending? They're definitely never going to pay you for working over your scheduled block. If I have undeliverables, I wait until my next block to return them (which is usually same day or next day).

there's a lot of people on here saying you didn't need to call support, but there's another thread from someone that just got deactivated for having undeliverables this morning, and calling support does actually serve ONE purpose -- they document your calls and (for me) it's prevented getting those nasty emails.

i've been doing this full time for almost a year at one of the highest grossing warehouses in SF & I can tell you i've only had 1-2 customer expectation emails in total (one in which got reversed), so I must be doing something right when I call support.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

x4me2 said:


> then support if no answer. However, you will be sent customer expectation emails if you have delivery attempts were you fail to contact support after unsuccessful attempts to reach the customer. Too many will get you deactivated.


All of this is nonsense. I have never once gotten a customer expectation for not calling support and I have never seen anyone deactivated for it either.

Stop the fear mongoring.



soupergloo said:


> why did you go back to the warehouse if your block was ending? They're definitely never going to pay you for working over your scheduled block. If I have undeliverables, I wait until my next block to return them (which is usually same day or next day).


Bad advice. You are a prime now driver for logistics you can be fired for not returning deliveries the same day. Reason being is Amazon guarantees two day delivery so if you can't they will send it out in the evening go back routes.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> All of this is nonsense. I have never once gotten a customer expectation for not calling support and I have never seen anyone deactivated for it either.
> 
> Stop the fear mongoring.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/deactivated.190882/

just because you haven't doesn't mean it's not nonsense.



Shangsta said:


> Bad advice. You are a prime now driver for logistics you can be fired for not returning deliveries the same day. Reason being is Amazon guarantees two day delivery so if you can't they will send it out in the evening go back routes.


I don't think using the term "fired" is correct considering we're not employees, and if they deactivated me for not returning packages on my own time, i'd be on the phone with a lawyer same day.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Wtf are you talking about now? Much of those emails are automated. For the length of time you've been doing flex, you can be very naive about how some of these things work with Amazon.


Don't try to reason with him, he has no idea what he's talking about



soupergloo said:


> I don't think using the term "fired" is correct considering we're not employees, and if they deactivated me for not returning packages on my own time, i'd be on the phone with a lawyer same day.


Fired/deactivated = same thing. Don't be petty

Your lawyer won't be of much help. You are an independent contractor. You will be in line right behind those guys who are suing flex for overtime pay. That's working out great for them clearly.



soupergloo said:


> just because you haven't doesn't mean it's not nonsense.


He was deactivated for not following customer instructions. Aka his customers complaining, he believes it's because he didn't call support.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Fired/deactivated = same thing. Don't be petty
> 
> Your lawyer won't be of much help. You are an independent contractor. You will be in line right behind those guys who are suing flex for overtime pay.


Don't give me a reason to be petty, and I won't be.

Amazon *will *be sued .. the same way Uber & Lyft & Postmates & every other gig job out there is getting sued. Just because i'm an independent contractor doesn't mean I agreed to work for free.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> Don't give me a reason to be petty, and I won't be.
> 
> Amazon *will *be sued .. the same way Uber & Lyft & Postmates & every other gig job out there is getting sued. Just because i'm an independent contractor doesn't mean I agreed to work for free.


Lol then quit so some other ant can take your place.

You keep bringing up uber and lyft but those law suits are a dead end and most drivers don't have the money to keep fighting them.

If they did they wouldn't do this for a living.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Lol then quit so some other ant can take your place.
> 
> You keep bringing up uber and lyft but those law suits are a dead end and most drivers don't have the money to keep fighting them.
> 
> If they did they wouldn't do this for a living.


lol who said I wanted to quit?! I'm just saying, I won't work for free & if Amazon wanted to deactivate me for it, i'd definitely try to sue. no one said anything about me quitting or how many people would take my place.

Also those lawsuits against rideshare aren't being given up on: http://www.lyftdriverlawsuit.com/


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> lol who said I wanted to quit?! I'm just saying, I won't work for free & if Amazon wanted to deactivate me for it, i'd definitely try to sue. no one said anything about me quitting or how many people would take my place.
> 
> Also those lawsuits against rideshare aren't being given up on: http://www.lyftdriverlawsuit.com/


Ah yes those class action law suits that come out to 3.50 per driver while the lawyers collect the big bucks.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Ah yes those class action law suits that come out to 3.50 per driver while the lawyers collect the big bucks.


first you said those lawsuits are dead & now they're paying out $3.50 per driver .... you're clearly talking out of your ass.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

She's doing Prime Now and have already threatened to quit because she couldn't get blocks. She's already resorted to other means. So all this talk of quiting is just empty threats. The money she and her boyfriend makes is too good to give up or else they'll find some other gigs or work a regular job.



soupergloo said:


> first you said those lawsuits are dead & now they're paying out $3.50 per driver .... you're clearly talking out of your ass.


Technically it is almost dead. That's the proposed settlement. Whether the judge agrees with the settlement, that's another thing. I haven't kept up on the case.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> She's doing Prime Now and have already threatened to quit because she couldn't get blocks. She's already resorted to other means. So all this talk of quiting is just empty threats. The money she and her boyfriend makes is too good to give up or else they'll find some other gigs or work a regular job.


.. again, where did I say I was quitting *in this thread*?! the thread I created saying I was quitting was related to a ****ed up route I was given and when I realized I couldn't get blocks, I resorted to a bot like everyone else still making it with Flex.

please stop posting irrelevant crap


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Now you're being nitpicky.

There are those doing Flex aren't using bots or other means and have no problems making it.

The only irrelevant crap is you posting your Prime Now experiences and applying to logistics. The OP is doing logistics and not Prime Now.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Technically it is almost dead. That's the proposed settlement. Whether the judge agrees with the settlement, that's another thing. I haven't kept up on the case.


then why are you even responding to it like you know what's going on?!



oicu812 said:


> The only irrelevant crap is you posting your Prime Now experiences and applying to logistics. The OP is doing logistics and not Prime Now.


lmao i'm the one posting irrelevant crap? the only purpose of you responding to this thread today was to back up your buddy Shangsta by attacking me with IRRELEVANT crap about me quitting, finding another gig, my boyfriend making good money when all I did was post my advice & opinion for the OP that had literally nothing to do with the above. and then you chose to weigh in on a lawsuit you admittedly know nothing about.

look up the definition of irrelevant before you respond again.

and for the record .. regardless if i'm doing Prime Now or Logistics, we both work for Flex & one of us shouldn't have to work for free just because he's doing Logistics.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Nothing equates to zero. I knew something about the case which is greater than zero. That's your failure in logic and math.



soupergloo said:


> and for the record .. regardless if i'm doing Prime Now or Logistics, we both work for Flex & one of us shouldn't have to work for free just because he's doing Logistics.


How do you assume the OP is a he? The OP could have returned the packages without delivering them. The OP chose to go over the block time just as you chose to use a bot.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Nothing equates to zero. I knew something about the case which is greater than zero. That's your failure in logic and math.
> 
> How do you assume the OP is a he? The OP could have returned the packages without delivering them. The OP chose to go over the block time just as you chose to use a bot.


good one


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> All of this is nonsense. I have never once gotten a customer expectation for not calling support and I have never seen anyone deactivated for it either.
> 
> Stop the fear mongoring.


I was issued more than two emails telling me "delivery attempted" which I failed to contact support. These are delivery attempts were I called customers. They complained and that is what triggered those emails. Since I have been contacting support after failed attempts to reach customers those emails have *ceased*.

I corrected myself in another thread regarding the contacting of support after unable to reach the customer. I watched the two videos on the Flex website and support was penalizing me for not contacting support in error. That is a policy for PRIME NOW and not logistics. So I apologize, I was going off my experience with Amazon.



Shangsta said:


> , he has no idea what he's talking about


So I take it you're the almighty Amazon Flexer here. Just because I don't post thousands of messages online.......doesn't mean I don't know what I'm talking about. I going off experience doing this.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

BananaPeppers said:


> So on my 2nd 3hr block I worked for Amazon, (11-2), I finished at 3:45. That's another 1hr and 45 minutes of my donated time. Not to mention wear and tear on my car. Someone asked what is taking me so long? How about having to deliver in one of those mega huge apartment complexes, with very bad signage...had 2 different complexes, 12 packages....total of 44 packages. Took me forever...then the app wasnt working and i had to wait so support can manually put them as delivered. And...this was clear out in the NW part of town. Not enjoying working for free.


I'm assuming it's one of those complexes which don't have locker system and/or drop in vicinity of management/leasing office? What about a common mail room? If they have an area where USPS/Fed Ex & other couriers drop off their packages, then you should take advantage of that.

I guess this must be a city cultural thing. In SF, large apt complexes either have a dedicated mail room, Amazon/3rd party locker, common mail room area (safely inside the complex interior), or security guard/mgmt/lease office area where you can scan and make a quick drop. Do the customers in LV apts typical request that you drop of the packages at their front door? Because I never do this unless explicitly requested to. Too time consuming and there is no guarantee that apt complex neighbors or hallway traffic won't help themselves to a 5 fingered discount.

If I feel the apt complex hallway/apt location area is unsafe and/or I don't luck out with a neighbor who will take the package/sign, then I just mark it UTA/NSL and return it to the WH. But that's only after I've searched for safe locations out of high traffic/visibility areas (AND TAKE A PIC OF WHERE I'VE LEFT IT LIKE BEHIND THE GARBAGE BIN ETC) first. If no such safe location exists, there's really nothing else you can do at that point TBH. But I NEVER waste time calling support on these because I've already:

1. Tried buzzing the customer directly at the apt door
2. Calling at the intercom downstairs to gain entry
3. Called them on the smartphone through the app

So calling support is 100% redundant and waste of time, since you've averted a potential concession by returning the packages to the WH. I've only had 1 concession/negative email from Amazon since late spring/early summer when I began doing Flex to date.

Also what another poster indicated about wasted time returning to WH. You have to factor this time. Not sure why a 4hr block should take you so long. I typically average 1.5hr to 2hrs for 3hr and 4hr blocks regardless of the number of packages. Most packages I received in a 3 hr block was 76. Delivered this in 1.75hr or so. You just have to build personal efficiencies into your delivery schedule and routine.

For example, Amazon is NOTORIOUS for making you backtrack and revisit a previously driven part of the route. The nav app is also horrendous for making you do LONG detour loops just to reach the next stop (which can be literally 6 houses behind you on the same street and you could reach in under 60 sec if you turn the car around lol. ). And the app has been known split deliveries in a sequence to the same house/stop by clustering several earlier in the delivery schedule. And the remaining few at the very bottom of a very long schedule. >,<

So check your itenary before leaving the WH to make note of time burners like these. If you can catch these inconsistencies and add your efficient short cuts along the route, you'll get your deliveries done waaaay faster.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> first you said those lawsuits are dead & now they're paying out $3.50 per driver .... you're clearly talking out of your ass.


Stop being dense. I said they are a dead end. Not dead. You can't seriously be this obtuse can you?

You aren't going to sue Amazon you are going to keep refreshing and fighting for blocks like you have all along.



x4me2 said:


> That is a policy for PRIME NOW and not logistics. So I apologize, I was going off my experience with Amazon.


Yeah I came across a bit condescending in my comment. I apologize


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

BananaPeppers said:


> So my first day with Amazon Flex, and I had a delivery to an obvious abandoned, boarded up vacant house with mile high weeds. I called support to tell them, and they put it in their notes and told me to return the 2 packages to the warehouse, which I did. BUT, if I would have known this was going to add an extra 20 miles to my day, I would have just delivered them anyway and be done with it, even knowing I was probably contributing to some sort of fraud. I was close to home at end of shift, but this return caused me to have to backtrack almost 20 miles. And, I was over by an hour and of course they arent going to pay me for my time. Kind of thinking this job is just not worth it. Opinions?


Mexican package hhhhmmm
Perhaps columbian coffee 
Pervian


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

There's a house in Yucaipa with weedy, dead lawn, boards on all but one window and a short chain link fence around the yard. I've delivered there twice. They come out of the house and say just drop it over the fence. Alrighty then. None of my business how they live but they obviously do live there so I make the delivery.


----------



## Arcademeus (Jul 7, 2017)

BananaPeppers said:


> May I ask what the more 'seasoned' drivers would do in this situation?


I'm not sure if you know but Amazon don't care about the so-called independent contractors. Often times Am


BananaPeppers said:


> So on my 2nd 3hr block I worked for Amazon, (11-2), I finished at 3:45. That's another 1hr and 45 minutes of my donated time. Not to mention wear and tear on my car. Someone asked what is taking me so long? How about having to deliver in one of those mega huge apartment complexes, with very bad signage...had 2 different complexes, 12 packages....total of 44 packages. Took me forever...then the app wasnt working and i had to wait so support can manually put them as delivered. And...this was clear out in the NW part of town. Not enjoying working for free.


If you have deliveries for apartments, you need to find the leasing office and speak to someone in there about leaving the packages in their mail room.

If you do that, you won't go over your 3hr block.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Arcademeus said:


> If you have deliveries for apartments, you need to find the leasing office and speak to someone in there about leaving the packages in their mail room.
> 
> If you do that, you wo


The longer flex has been going on the fewer leasing offices are taking packages. Many people want you to attempt delivery to their door first. You also have leasing office folks overwhelmed by the number of packages dropped off to them that they reject them altogether.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah, even on rare occasions there will be a note to leave them at the office and they will ONLY take that, even if you tried the others...
And it's kinda weird how leasing offices are the ONLY businesses I've ever come across that will refuse to sign, even when it's addressed to the office itself.


----------



## Arcademeus (Jul 7, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> The longer flex has been going on the fewer leasing offices are taking packages. Many people want you to attempt delivery to their door first. You also have leasing office folks overwhelmed by the number of packages dropped off to them that they reject them altogether.


Your job is to deliver packages-

If you choose to drop them off in the leasing office in order to save time, you can do so with no worries because it's well within your rights as a delivery partner. Just because some Amazon customers prefer you to deliver packages to their doors, it doesn't mean that you must.

Please keep in mind that Amazon is only paying their Amazon Flex partners $18 an hour, which is significantly lower compare to Amazon Prime partners ($21-$27). So there's no reason for a Flex driver to go above and beyond.

The folks in the leasing office have no right to prevent you from leaving packages in the mailroom. However, they can refuse to sign for the packages. If this takes place, all you need to do is leave a note in the app stating the number of packages you left in the mailroom, but the leasing office refused to sign for them.

Always remember to work smart when delivering 50 plus packages in a 3hour block. If you know that you won't be able to deliver all of them in 3 hours, bring them back.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Arcademeus said:


> The folks in the leasing office have no right to prevent you from leaving packages in the mailroom. However, they can refuse to sign for the packages. If this takes place, *all you need to do is leave a note in the app* stating the number of packages you left in the mailroom, but the leasing office refused to sign for them.


What are you talking about?

The delivery notes section isn't for notes from a particular day, it's for instructions to help out the next driver, like "Yellow House at end of driveway" or "Apartment B is above garage", stuff like that. Otherwise you're just wasting time.


----------



## Arcademeus (Jul 7, 2017)

jester121 said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> The delivery notes section isn't for notes from a particular day, it's for instructions to help out the next driver, like "Yellow House at end of driveway" or "Apartment B is above garage", stuff like that. Otherwise you're just wasting time.


You obviously aren't using the app to its fullest. The add notes section isn't just for inputting instructions or codes.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Arcademeus said:


> You obviously aren't using the app to its fullest. The add notes section isn't just for inputting instructions or codes.


There's nothing wrong with talking to yourself, as long as you don't expect anyone to listen or respond.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Arcademeus said:


> Your job is to deliver packages-
> 
> If you choose to drop them off in the leasing office in order to save time, you can do so with no worries because it's well within your rights as a delivery partner. Just because some Amazon customers prefer you to deliver packages to their doors, it doesn't mean that you must.
> 
> ...


Bad advice. Do not just dump all the packages at the leasing office if they refuse to sign for them. Yes, there are apartment complexes where they're happy to take the packages but there are more apartment complexes that want you to make an attempt.

Besides, once you figure out these mega apartments, even though you might have to walk for an hour or more none stop, they're not that difficult to finish early. Just remember to bring the orange bag.

Consequences of leaving the packages without signature will only hurt the driver more than anyone else. If the customers never receive their packages, all they have to do is call customer support and they will replace the item. If the leasing office worker doesn't like you and decide to keep the package to him or herself, they don't get the blame, the driver does. It's a lose/lose situation to just dump the packages for your convenience.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Arcademeus said:


> The folks in the leasing office have no right to prevent you from leaving packages in the mailroom.


Wrong, they absolutely do. They can deny you access to the mailroom. We aren't USPS.

For someone who talks like an expert you truly have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Arcademeus said:


> You obviously aren't using the app to its fullest. The add notes section isn't just for inputting instructions or codes.


The customers does not see those notes. Other drivers do. So they are useless for what you think they are for.


----------

